# My new Burundi



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Today I start a new aquarium with a couple of burundiÂ´s (I need to find some more adult females). Here are the pics.














































The aquarium is 130x45x50 cm and the filtration is provided by an Eheim 2260.










Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi again,

Here are some more pics...





































What do you think about the aquascape and about their companions??!! TheyÂ´re 6 Trophues kiriza.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Splash55 (Jan 24, 2008)

Love your tank and the pics of your fish. Sorry I am not qualified to make comments on the tank mates but I am sure that someone will come along shortly who will. :thumb:


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

The tank looks nice, and beautiful fronts.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Some more news!!!

Today I manage to get 8 Frontosas burundi juveniles and semi-adult female. The kiriza will definately left because they are a stress cause for the Frontosas.

here is a video of the new guys...






And a vÃ­deo of the Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold Kasanga", that are starting to get some color...






By the way let me just say that I tried to put a couple of the Altos in the frontosas aquarium and what happened was a strange behaviour. They imediately start chasing the little guys. Do you think this is normal?

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Yesterday I manage to get another Frontosa .TheyÂ´re now 2 adults, 2 semi-adults and 8 juvenils.

The new inhabitant...









Juvenils...


















The big male...









The adult female









And a vÃ­deo...





Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Just one and a half month after entering the aquarium today the burundi couple spaw...



















IÂ´m considering taking the eggs out. What do you guys think?
Here are some pics of the juveniles...














































And the full layout know with some more rocks and plants...










AbraÃ§o,
Diogo


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

I love your aquascape. I like the low cave work. :thumb:

Your burundi have excellent color too :thumb: Nice and blue. I cant wait for my burundi to get as large as your adults. 

Oh, congrats on the spawn too !!!

Not sure what size tank you have (dimentions in inches) but for a colony of fronts you might want to go bigger. It looked like a 4 foot tank in a couple of the pics (but pics can be decieving ). If its just a 4 foot tank i would get a six foot long tank , put the adults and sub adults in it and use the smaller one for a grow out tank for the 8 small juvies. If you leave all those growing fish in a tank thats too small you will run into problems quickly. If your tank is six foot then ignore all i just said, i just wanted to let you know incase its a 75 gallon size tank...

CG


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the aquascape, its awesome. Its looks very comfortable maybe thats why your frontosas starting breeding... :lol: 
Nice burundis, i like the pics of the juveniles too. Some people like to tumble the eggs and some let them hold. I think you should let them hold and see what happens. That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Your fish and aquascaping are BEAUTIFUL!

About your eggs... with Burundi, I'd see if she will hold?

Russ


----------



## briansbelle (May 24, 2008)

what size in us gallons is your tank?
thanks =D>


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Thank you all for the coments. The tank is an 85 gallon one. I really donÂ´t know the measure in inches or foots! What I know is that itÂ´s small for them and IÂ´m planning another one.

For know they are getting along well with no conflicts. IÂ´ll try to sort things out in the near future.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

love the fonts mate, top colours..


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Diogo Lopes said:
 

> Hi,
> 
> Thank you all for the coments. The tank is an 85 gallon one. I really donÂ´t know the measure in inches or foots! What I know is that itÂ´s small for them and IÂ´m planning another one.
> 
> ...


You tank is actually a little more than 75 gallons. Which is far too small. For your group i would at least 180 or 200.


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

I decided to stay only with the juveniles and remove the adult couple. They are getting bigger faster! HereÂ´s a pic of one of the young males...










And also some of the others...



















Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

HereÂ´s a video of the frontosas aquarium...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

What happened to the eggs?


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



Razzo said:


> What happened to the eggs?


They grow to some nice Frontosas! All 8 survived and they are now almost 1 cm. IÂ´ll post some pictures later on.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## karatejo (Apr 10, 2003)

Hello mate what's ur real name? Its not Antonio Antunes by chance? That would be wierd. My name is Justin Corfield and I went to school at Dhautree 1987 in Jersey channel islands uk.

Take care.

Ps nice Burindi! I wish I could get them that big! It really pees me off I can only get Fry!!!


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,



karatejo said:


> Hello mate what's ur real name? Its not Antonio Antunes by chance? That would be wierd. My name is Justin Corfield and I went to school at Dhautree 1987 in Jersey channel islands uk.


My real name is Diogo!!!  
HereÂ´s a video of the small burundi (they are with some caudopuntactos and some telmos)...






And another one of the main tank with the juvs eating...






Cheers,
Diogo


----------



## Diogo Lopes (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Yesterday I sold the adult couple and decided to change the juveniles to a bigger aquarium. They are now in the Aquarium#1 (200x60x30 cm) with the followed inhabitants:

1 Couple Altolamprologus compressiceps "Gold Kasanga"
2 Couples Neolamprologus leleupi 
10 Juveniles Frontosa burundi

here are some pictures of the new layout...





































Meanwhile the AquÃ¡rio #2 (130x45x50 cm) will be for 10 Tropheus bemba and 10 tropheus murago.

Cheers,
Diogo


----------

